# Worried about my baby boy!



## nosarahyes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm attaching a photo to see if anyone could help identify my dog (Jimmy's) rash issue on his groin area. Due to COVID, my vet is not available till late next week and I don't want him to be in pain and uncomfortable until his appointment. The rash developed 2 days ago, and I've been monitoring it. It hasn't spread, but it hasn't healed either. I've been treating it with Neosporin and made a DIY cone, but I'm looking for anyone that has any knowledge of what this rash may be and what ointments/medicine they used to cure this rash. The first picture is Jimmy healthy and the 2nd one is his rash. I appreciate any advice and thank you all!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is definitely a rash the vet needs to look at. Until that time I would either use an antimicrobial shampoo or spray. You can also make up a warm bath with Epsom salt in it. Have him sit, and soak in the bath for about 10 minutes a couple of times a day. Both of those things will do no harm, and might help. 
I would make sure you keep a cone on him, when you're not with him.
Yeast loves warm wet areas.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

that does look sore poor boy. leucillian spray is very good for skin problems, but yes the vet definitely needs to see him .


----------



## VizslaDogMomAF (Sep 22, 2020)

Oh that poor thing. It looks pretty sore and open in which case it wouldn’t be the best idea to bathe him especially in epson salts. First and foremost, the pain. As my vizsla gets any painful scraps, rashes, toothaches etc I give her a dose of powder aspirin for dogs. It’s amazing. It reduces pain and also fever. I would suggest getting some cream hydrocortisone for dogs (I got it at petco) i also have bought a first aid spray for dogs which you could also use to prevent infection (or the spread of it) and itch. Lastly, get some good wound dressing which will help the area heal and prevent him from scratching at it. From my personal experience, NON-STICK pads are the best so those don’t stick to our furry friends. As someone who has dealt with human burns, I also highly recommend gettting something called “second skin” it’s like a non stick pad but it is also a bit cooler and very jello like. Unlike the non stick pad, second skin can actually help speed up the healing recovery. You can then use the veterinary stretchy tape and tie it around his hips to keep the pad in place. I’m sure you can find all of those on amazon. It does look like an infection like a yeast infection he also might have been chewing on it as it was itchy. Best of luck! Hope he feels better soon! 
-Agata


----------

